# Bread dough as pizza



## cakez (Jul 8, 2013)

Can i Use homemade eggless yeast Bread Dough As Pizza Dough?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Addie (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Go for it.


----------



## cakez (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks for all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 8, 2013)

Careful of the rise on it.  Ages ago a friend used it for pizza when we were moving.  When it came out of the oven we all named it "Pizza Cake" because the crust had gotten so high!  Don't know if you would need to do another rise and punch down vigorously since none of us have tried it since.   FWIW, it was excellent pizza!  Just a little thick of a crust, but delicious.  Good luck and let us know how it works, OK?  Oh, and welcome to DC!  Stop by often, ya hear?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 8, 2013)

only if you want the earth to shift off of its axis....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2013)

Isn't that how pizza started out?

Pinching off a chunk of dough on bread baking day and making a quick treat for the family with whatever odds and ends were found in the kitchen.


----------



## Addie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Careful of the rise on it. Ages ago a friend used it for pizza when we were moving. When it came out of the oven we all named it "Pizza Cake" because the crust had gotten so high! Don't know if you would need to do another rise and punch down vigorously since none of us have tried it since. FWIW, it was excellent pizza! Just a little thick of a crust, but delicious. Good luck and let us know how it works, OK? Oh, and welcome to DC! Stop by often, ya hear?


 
If you dock it first, it will control the rising in the oven.


----------



## chopper (Jul 9, 2013)

I have used bread dough a lot for pizza.  Just only let it rise the first time, and then use it.  No second rising.  This works good when you are planning on having a thick crust pizza.


----------

